

First 100 Customers - wasd
https://baremetrics.io/blog/first-100-customers

======
raminassemi
old but gold :)

"Given most startups fail, conventional wisdom sounds like a pretty bad path
to follow."

"Look at any B2B product that's been built... ever. It's almost always been
birthed out of the need to get rid of a painful process."

" how can you know if your product solves a major pain?

The most efficient way I’ve found is talking to real, live humans. Not
blogging. Not tweeting. Not shooting a mass email out to a list asking what
problem they want solved.

Have a real conversation, on the phone, to other people in the industry you’re
in and figuring out what they hate about running their business."

"Money is the only validation at this stage."

